# Wash & Mer applied wet (Photos)



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Quick clean, before and after photos.

Before:




































After:


----------



## Einarsson (Feb 11, 2010)

Love your car, exactly the specs I want. Sucks though that its so hard finding a used TDI cause theyre so new.

I dont want to settle for 2.0TFSI.. For one thing, the fuel economy since I drive ALOOOOOOOT. But mostly, I want Quattro with Manual Gearbox, cant get that on TFSI :/ Except for the TTS, which is too expensive atm. Petrols are faster but the slightly worse performance is weighed up by quattro and torq easily. 

So hopefully I'll be lucky and find a TDI soonish.

Rant appeared. 

Anyways, as I said, BEAUTIFUL car.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks  I'm very pleased with it. I've seen some TDI's for sale at over £30k..crazy money!


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks awesome!

So when you say you applied it wet, do you mean you washed the car and then applied the Mer straight away without drying the car?

If so very impressive. I've tried that a couple of times but it never seemed to look as good as applying it dry. But then my paintwork isn't as new as yours!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

RichDean said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> So when you say you applied it wet, do you mean you washed the car and then applied the Mer straight away without drying the car?
> 
> If so very impressive. I've tried that a couple of times but it never seemed to look as good as applying it dry. But then my paintwork isn't as new as yours!


Thanks. Yeah when the car's still wet apply the mer with a mitt and then pressure wash off the thick then use a microfibre drying towel to take off the residue (smears) and dry. I normally use two mf towels to dry, one for the thick and the other to buff. Works really well - no white powdery residue and requires little efforts...and you don't need a bone dry car to do it.


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm guessing this method wont hide the swirls ?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

that looks amazing, i love mint black cars but i am gonna call you a cheat purely because i am jealous :lol:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

merlie said:


> i'm guessing this method wont hide the swirls ?


I have some very faint swirls whcih are apparent when under direct sunlight. But I doubt anyone with a black car is swirl free?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great.

If you don't fancy a Machine Polish to remove those swirls use AG Super Resin Polish and top with a decent wax (Collinite 476 if you want something durable or Victoria Concours would look good IMO). The Super Resin Polish contains fillers as well to help mask the swirls.

Make sure you use the 2 bucket method etc etc to minimise the swirls and damage you will inflict on the paint


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Looks great.
> 
> If you don't fancy a Machine Polish to remove those swirls use AG Super Resin Polish and top with a decent wax (Collinite 476 if you want something durable or Victoria Concours would look good IMO). The Super Resin Polish contains fillers as well to help mask the swirls.
> 
> Make sure you use the 2 bucket method etc etc to minimise the swirls and damage you will inflict on the paint


Yeh I have some AG and it will get a propper polish when the nicer weather comes.

I use a pressure washer and snow foam at the moment, plus two buckets and a mitt  so i'm doing all I can I think.


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Been doing mine now since August, viewtopic.php?f=31&t=155320
you will find it builds and builds, I have swirls but nowhere near as many as before I started, every Month I give it a boost with a resin polish as well.


----------

